# BVI CHARTER



## cptsail (Sep 19, 2001)

HELLO WE HAVE CHARTERED 2 BENATEAU 51''S BEGINNING OCT 26 FOR 10 DAYS WITH TRADEWINDS
ON TORTOLA IN THE BRITISH VIRGINS. THIS IS OUR THIRD CHARTER. WE HAVE TWELVE PEOPLE GOING. ITS A GREAT WAY TO SEE AND SAIL THE BVIS. COST 550 FOR ONE CABIN CONSISTING OF DOUBLE BIRTH AND OWN INSUITE HEAD AND SHOWER.
GREAT SAILING SNORKELING FOOD AND ENTERTAINMENT. E-MAIL FOR MORE INFO CPTSAIL


----------



## carib99 (May 13, 2001)

cptsail,
Tell me more - how many cabins avail?
Jim ([email protected])


----------

